# Need release advice



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

most will not use a hinge while hunting, some how ever do use a thumb release, these can and will fall from trees, freeze up..... and in my opinion they are not the best for hunting


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

so stick with my Scott Wrist release like this OK?

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunting/Archery/Releases-Release-Aids/Mechanical-Releases|/pc/104791680/c/104693580/sc/104529780/i/103859280/Scott-Archery-Deluxe-Series-Little-Goose-Camo-Release/745812.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Fhunting-archery-releases-release-aids-mechanical-releases%2F_%2FN-1100034%2B4294757447%2FNe-4294757447%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_103859280%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253BMMcat104791680%253Bcat104693580%253Bcat104529780%26WTz_st%3DGuidedNav%26WTz_stype%3DGNU&WTz_l=SBC%3BMMcat104791680%3Bcat104693580%3Bcat104529780%3Bcat103859280

IS there another type of release that works for hunting THAT can be used for this back muscle trigger form I've described?


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Kevin, All the releases can and probably should be activated with back tension. The trick is to learn how. See if you can find someone to teach you how to use BT to shoot, then you can do the same with your "trigger" style release. One of the best ways to learn is to get a BT (hinge) release and learn to shoot that. THEN you can apply that technique and feel to your trigger release.

Arne


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

moebow...... is correct the trick needed are to get the release in the right spot, most with the all steel post do not give the freedom to move it to the perfect spot so you not reaching for it... i use one with a strap so it has lots of freedom for each student. [ fletcher fletch hook] but almost any one with a adjustable strap will work the trick is to get the release so it fits just under the first joint at full draw ,,, and NOT TO USE YOU FINGER TO SET IF OFF.this leads to some real bad habits..like punching..or even worse target panic... just tighten up the back..... but the release must fix perfect....for this to work.................>


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

Mike, this sounds like the way the coach at our club was setting me up. I've only used this technique for a day, but it inproved my shooting at all distances. I'll continue with it & I'll also get one of those "BT (hinge) release" mentioned above also to practice with. 

My question is, if I've got the wrist release in hand & connected to my wrist, how can I activate it without moving my hand or finger somehow. Seems like my entire setup is connected to my arm & simple moving my back shouldn't affect there positions? No?



mike 66 said:


> moebow...... is correct the trick needed are to get the release in the right spot, most with the all steel post do not give the freedom to move it to the perfect spot so you not reaching for it... i use one with a strap so it has lots of freedom for each student. [ fletcher fletch hook] but almost any one with a adjustable strap will work the trick is to get the release so it fits just under the first joint at full draw ,,, and NOT TO USE YOU FINGER TO SET IF OFF.this leads to some real bad habits..like punching..or even worse target panic... just tighten up the back..... but the release must fix perfect....for this to work.................>


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

There is nothing wrong with a thumb release for hunting. Many use them. I have used a carter chocolate addiction for years in all sorts of Iowa weather no problems. And much easier to use back tension with then an index finger


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

I will advise to buy a good release whatever you buy look for one that has individual travel and tension adjustments


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

Scott Little Goose


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Kevin2 said:


> Mike, this sounds like the way the coach at our club was setting me up. I've only used this technique for a day, but it inproved my shooting at all distances. I'll continue with it & I'll also get one of those "BT (hinge) release" mentioned above also to practice with.
> 
> My question is, if I've got the wrist release in hand & connected to my wrist, how can I activate it without moving my hand or finger somehow. Seems like my entire setup is connected to my arm & simple moving my back shouldn't affect there positions? No?


It is easier to show than to explain but I'll try. First, you need a release that has a nice sharp break when it fires (no travel/creep). Second, when you are learning, set the trigger to go at about 4 pounds, DO NOT "hair trigger" it. Set the length of the trigger so it falls into the second joint of your finger(from the tip). First joint works but second joint is better. ( See Larry Wise's books)
When you get to full draw, lay your finger over the trigger (this is why the 4# or more) setting. Then just continue to increase back tension with a totally relaxed forearm and wrist. The shot will break when conditions are right. To "get this" you cannot think "shoot now" you must be patient and allow the shot to happen when it will! THIS will be the hardest part for most trying to learn this. Increasing back pressure will trigger the release by moving your string side shoulder back -- DO NOT NOT think "shoot now!!!!"

Shoot at close range(5 feet will do), NO target and learn the technique. A string bow is a great way to practice this too. When done correctly with a string bow, the string will "shoot" off your hand and fly a few feet forward. If done incorrectly, the string bow will just loop lazily over your bow hand.

Sounds like your coach there is leading you in the right direction -- work with him/her.

Arne


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

Arne, the coach showed me this contraption & technique..."A string bow is a great way to practice this too. When done correctly with a string bow, the string will "shoot" off your hand and fly a few feet forward. If done incorrectly, the string bow will just loop lazily over your bow hand." SO, I'm going to get one, seems like it will help.

I worked on it again today & was shooting mostly lights out. Had 2 arrows go very low, similar to yesterday, and the rest were in a half dollar size group out to 40 & a orange group size in the 60, which is just slightly better than normal ON a good day. Seems to be a bit tighter & much more consistent when I use the back tension idea. It is getting easier, so we'll go with it for now...

*So, my big question, what is a great release to use for this SOMETHING that is better than my scott wrist release?? Something that I can use for target, 3D, and hunting??*


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

You might try a spike type release. The only ones that I know about are the Carter Atension spike and the Whalen Hooker release. I'm not sure the Carter is still available. It looks and operates much like a hinge. It's a simple hook that the D-loop slips off of as you rotate it using your back muscles. It has no moving parts so is probably the simplest and most dependable type of mechanical release available.

It's simple and dependable enough for hunting & the same as a hinge for back tension. I've never understood why they are not more popular.

When I was still using a compound to hunt, I used a Carter Chocolate Addiction. It and other Carter thumb trigger releases have always been very dependable. Most of the thumb trigger releases I see in competition are made by Carter. Problem is that they make so many different releases, it's tough to pick just one. If you live close enough, you can try out most of them at Lancaster Archery Supply. Just find the one that fits your hand most comfortably. 

Today, I use a hinge for compound competitive shooting. If I were to put away my recurve and hunt with a compound again, I'd probably use the hinge. The argument against a hinge for hunting is that you can't get off a shot quickly. However, I can tell you that it is quite possible to punch a hinge as quickly as any other release. 

Use whatever release that you shoot the best. The wrist index finger releases have earned the name "Punch-O-Matic". I haven't shot one in quite a few years & don't recommend them to anyone.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

If its for hunting and u want a wrist strap index release try a Bernies cant punch.I hunt with a carter evolution and have no problem.Ethically taking an animal is what archery hunting is about and should be everyones top priority.This nonsense you cant hunt with a backtension release is ridiculous.Why would anyone want to snap or punch a shot at a deer anyway,to me the argument is stupid.I hunt with what im most accurate with and so should every archer.If i dont have a proper shot or have to punch its a shot i probably shouldnt take anyway.With training your shot will break in 3 to 5 seconds.Thousands of deer run around wounded from senseless punching or snapshootin.Prepare the shot and execute it.


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

I honestly don't think I was ever a puncher of the trigger. I'm deadly accurate out to 80 yards already, able to hit 10s all day long from there. But, if there is a better way, then I'm into getting better. It is going to be fractions of a inch better for me, but better just the same. I've been working on this BT form all week & can see where it clearly tightens up my shots when done properly.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Kevin2 said:


> I honestly don't think I was ever a puncher of the trigger. I'm deadly accurate out to 80 yards already, able to hit 10s all day long from there. But, if there is a better way, then I'm into getting better. It is going to be fractions of a inch better for me, but better just the same. I've been working on this BT form all week & can see where it clearly tightens up my shots when done properly.


Reo Wilde, Jesse Broadwater, Chris Perkins, Sergio Pagni, Trills, White.....I could go on and on- cant sit at 80 yards and shoot 10's all day. You should definitely think about going out for the Mens World Archery Team. I would also pay you to come give me some lessons.


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

you making fun of me! Must be a big 10 ring on that target of mine, compared to all those gentleman, ah!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Kevin2 said:


> you making fun of me! Must be a big 10 ring on that target of mine, compared to all those gentleman, ah!


Maybe he is. If you are consistently hitting the 10 ring on a 122 cm target face at 80 yards, then you are one of the top 5 compound archers in the world & we look forward to following your professional archery career with great interest. If not, then you might want to be a little more accurate about your ability. We tend to become irritated at guys who are asking for help and then throw out BS accuracy numbers.

We can't be much help to you if you aren't honest with us. Do you think that honesty too much to expect in exchange for our hard won knowledge & many years of experience?

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

I didnt want to say what you guys did but i did get a good laugh.I love the fact that im in the minority on At and had to learn the archery shot by thousands of arrows and MIND NUMBING BAIL WORK.If i only knew the way to predictable accuracy was to just punch an index and i would deadly out to 80yards.OH the time ive wasted!


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I didnt want to say what you guys did but i did get a good laugh.I love the fact that im in the minority on At and had to learn the archery shot by thousands of arrows and MIND NUMBING BAIL WORK.If i only knew the way to predictable accuracy was to just punch an index and i would deadly out to 80yards.OH the time ive wasted!


Well, I'm glad I'm amusing everyone with my gross exaggeration. Nothing I can say can make good, so I'll check out. Thanks for whatever help was given.


----------

